# Deciding What Receiver To Buy?



## youssef90 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey
I am just wondering what satellite receiver would be good to purchase
Now im looking for something that i am able to watch in HD and also record programs and also that plugs into a Ethernet cable..
I was thinking of the openbox s10 but i am not quite sure i am pretty new to all this so i thought ill get some opinions
Thanks


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

What service are you looking to receive with this satellite receiver? Please give some more details...I believe there is very little Free to Air(FTA) sat service anymore if thats where you are heading.


----------



## youssef90 (Sep 9, 2011)

Well i am from Australia so im going to be connecting up Foxtel through it.. I have been considering getting either the openbox s9 or s10 but i actually dont know the difference between the 2 or anything along those lines
Thanks


----------

